# Whole wheat muffins



## Ready2learn (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey!

  I've been trying a few whole wheat muffin recipes, but the results do not have the texture I think of when I think "muffins". They almost have the texture of a yeast bread.  Is this how whole wheat muffins are supposed to be? If so, does anyone have a favorite recipe I could try for a health-but yummy breakfast?

   Much thanks, 

        Michelle


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 15, 2006)

The threads below have lots of muffin recipes, maybe one will suit your needs. 

Muffins

More muffins


----------



## Ready2learn (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks! Those look delicious, I'm sure I'll be making a batch soon!


----------

